# At Wits End With My Cat



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

At 18, could she be losing control of her bladder? I know how you feel though. I recently watche my cat pee on the small rug we keep the dog's water bowls on. I though I noticed him squatting, then by the time I looked closely...there he went. UGHHHH. I know he did it becasue he really doesn't like the dog's...he ALLOWS them to live in his house. Part of me feels bad though, since he used to be No. 1....now he feels like the dogs run the house. I wish I had a solution for you, they sure can be little PIA's at times....


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I did think about the fact that she is a very old cat. But she is very healthy and youthful. Her vet swears that if he just happened upon her, he'd think Karma was maybe 5 or 6 years old. She's really healthy. She's never been sick or had any illness, never been on any meds at all. I don't know why she's so healthy, but I'm very greatful! I guess it's just good genes! She's 1/2 himmy, and 1/2 long hair tabby. And she's only about 8 lbs, with all of her fur. I really think she could live for another 5 years, maybe even 10! She is THAT healthy.

So no, I don't think it is a loss of her bladder. She started peeing in our computer room, which is a converted closed-in porch. It's the entry to the back yard. And some stray cat found his way into the yard, and was marking his new-found turf. And I think she was peeing on the floor in retaliation.

But my daughter's playroom is VERY far from the porch, there is no reason for her to get territorial. I understood the peeing in the porch, and could easily clean and get over it. The peeing in the playroom is, honestly, terrible.

Since she has pooped when she is mad, I'm thinking maybe the stray cats had her so mad that she decided to pee. But, the distance is so far, that it doesn't make sense. I think she must be pissed (literally!) about something, but I just don't know what.

This is the bad kitty.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh honestly she is just so gorgeous...I'm sure you can't stay mad THAT long  Looks like you might need to keep the playroom door closed or blocked off somehow.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful cat!

1) On a weekly basis be sure to empty her litterbox, scrub it with soap and water (no bleach). Get a low, big, rubbermaid type container to use instead of a standard box. Be sure the box is somewhere kinda out of the way. Cats like privacy, just like we do. Multiple boxes is always a good idea too.
2) She does not poop because she is mad at you. She is either seriously distressed and/or not comfortable going to her litterbox at that time (....in mutlti cat households we tend to find that one of the other cats was guarding the litterbox....so the pooping-on-the floor cat is just trying to stay out of trouble with the others!). Cats do tend to be more sensitive to their environments than others.
3) If this is a sudden change, do suspect medical. Even if it's not a UTI, etc.... senior pets do have cognitive changes that can impact behavior. She may become even more sensitive to changes in her environment.
4) You do NOT Have to let her have full run of the house. One of my friends recently went through this with her elderly cat. She used an expen with a cover to give the cat space, but not run of the house. You could closer her in one room or get an xpen set up in a family area. When you are able to supervise her, she can be out/with you.... but you do NOT have to let her be peeing around the house.
5) If she is contained to one area, you could try FAP ("Feline Appeasement Pherome") product, the spray might be better than the wall plug-in. I would contain her first...so you are sure she is exposed to it.... and because it sometimes makes things worse. USUALLY it makes things better or has no change. For some people it solves all their problems.
6) Be aware she is bothered by change. If you bring something new into your house, keep doors shut for quite a while. Then maybe sit in that area, with her on your lap or play with her in that room. But still keep the door closed. I would hvae her doing active things or be NOT in that room.
7) Get your vet to call a veterinary behaviourist for advice. Being in TX, dr. Lore Haug would be the one to contact: http://www.texasvetbehavior.com/ There may be additional management tactics that would be wise in the situation. Dr. Haug knows quite a bit about senior pets, I got to hear her give some great talks a few months ago. This would seriously be a good idea!
8) Increase exercise and enrichment.


It's okay to be upset. It's a hard situation. You don't have to let her have run of the house. And there are veterinary professionals who can help you.

Inappropriate elimination is HIGH on the list of reasons cats of all ages are rehomed/euthanized......I so wish more vets were able to work with clients on this and that all kitten owners were given a talk on prevention of these problems.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have an outdoor cat that is indoors during the coldest winter days. He was a stray, he asks to go out, never had a litterbox, but twice peed in the house. Once on a dry-clean-only Christmas tree skirt and once on the patio furniture chair cushions that were stored upstairs in the guest room. I have never figured out the reasons why. I'm not really a cat person nor do I understand them, so I have no advice. But, I do understand your frustration.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some tips for helping your kitty. My cat was very sensitive to the scented kitty litter and switching to unscented helped him. But he would poop in front of it. 

http://www.thecatsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9563

http://www.catinfo.org/litterbox.htm


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Reddogs gave some wonderful advice...I never heard of FAP, but will certainly keep it in mind for my guy.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

She's pretty. My aunt and uncle had a cat that looked just like her.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you all SO MUCH for the advice, and for saying she's pretty. She is a gorgeous cat. I love her a lot, but this is frustrating to deal with. She had just recently been to the vet, and was fine. So I don't think it's an infection. But these things can come on at anytime, so back to the vet she goes.

Her litter box is spotless, so it's not a sanitary issue. I will try the other litter and see if it helps. I think she is stressed out over the stray male cat that is marking in the back yard. She has always hated other cats. We are going to work on that, and keep doors closed, and try to keep her mostly in the closed in porch. It has heat and a/c, it's where our home office is. The floor is tile, so it's not as big of a deal if she has an accident. This is probably just part of the aging process, she is 18.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Where's the location of the litter box? When my cat starting getting older (13 yrs), she started peeing/pooping at the top of the stairs on the top floor of the house. It was driving us nuts until we realized she wasn't coming down to the main floor as much as she used to...turns out she was too uncomfortable to walk down 3 flights of stairs to the basement, which is where the litter box had always been. We bought a new extra large litter box (she was a big cat) and moved it upstairs. She stopped peeing and pooping on the stairs and kept to her litter box until we had to put her down a year later. 

Maybe your cat's a little less mobile and the litter box is too far away?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

kwiland said:


> Her litter box is spotless, so it's not a sanitary issue. I will try the other litter and see if it helps. I think she is stressed out over the stray male cat that is marking in the back yard. She has always hated other cats. We are going to work on that, and keep doors closed, and try to keep her mostly in the closed in porch. It has heat and a/c, it's where our home office is. The floor is tile, so it's not as big of a deal if she has an accident. This is probably just part of the aging process, she is 18.


She is gorgeous. I think that at least the trigger for this behavior was/is the stray car in our yard. That is known to cause resident cats to mark and pee.

They have critter ridder at Lowe's. Put that around your yard, especially in the areas the interloper likes to be. I think that will help your problem kitty a lot.

I even resorted to buying the really expensive "guaranteed" litter from PetSmart with one of my cats. It turned out she really only liked the really cheap clay litter my nephew put in the litter box by mistake.:doh:

You will also need to get an enzyme cleaner to thoroughly deodorize the areas where she has gone.

good luck with your pretty baby and I am very sorry about the drawing getting ruined.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have had a cat who has peed inappropriately for several years. We treated for UTIs, we tried numerous litterboxes and litters. We give them only distilled water and they are all on prescription diet food. 

Finally I convinced my vet that it was behavioral. She wrote a prescription for Prozac and from the day we started it over 2 months ago, she has not peed inappropriately. Leading up to starting the meds, she would pee at least once a day on the towel we kept at the back door (gave up on putting rugs down there). One day she went on the towel since we started the meds and it followed a day that my son had to give her the pill and we think she spit it out. 

Talk to your vet about trying Prozac. It will save your sanity!


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Although a UTI has been ruled out, she may be suffering from incontinence. She's old; just can't hold it any more. Or it could be a cognitive thing. She may be getting a little "dotty" and forgetting where the box is. Either way, possibly more litterboxes around the house might help.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> I also know that cats can pee elsewhere if their litter box is not clean. Karma's is spotless, because Winnie (the Golden) likes to eat 'treats' in the cat box.


Like "reddogs" already mentioned: Part of the problem could be that she is missing privacy. Our cat loves to go to the litter box when Golden Lilly is elsewhere, preferably in the garden, so I also trained Lilly that the little bathroom where the litter box has its place is a 'no no' for the Golden.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow - your thread could have been written by my mom - I will forward this to her. Our family cat is now 17 and has just recently started peeing on EVERYTHING as well...including the dog/dog bed!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Um, really? :uhoh: You're angry with an 18 year old cat for peeing on something? Since she peed on the futon have you taken her to the vet? You say that she doesn't have an infection, but unless you are a vet with the proper medical equipment to diagnose, you can't say that unless she's been to the vet SINCE she peed on the futon.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Again, thanks so much for the advice! Back from the vet and she is in great shape! No infection! 

We live in a 1 story home, so steps are not an issue. She has no mobility issues at all -- she in no way acts as old as she is. Excellent physical condition. 

Her litter box is in the laundry room, which is the most private place for her.

I am going to try that 'critter ridder', the stray cat also annoys my Golden. And I don't really like the back yard smelling like stray cat pee. 

And, umm, I wasn't really angry AT my cat, I was frustrated at the situation. I know these things happen, but having something sentimental ruined, which can't be repaired, is upsetting. I can't blame an old cat for doing what cats do, I know that. I was feeling overwhelmed with the situation. I think the fact that my cat has lived for 18 years thus far, and is in such great shape shows how well-cared for, and how loved, she is. I wasn't asking about re-homing her, or putting her down. I was asking for advice on how to cope. And I really appreciate the advice that was given.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

kwiland, i know how frustrating it can be when a loved cat starts peeing (and in my case pooping) all over the house. Especially when it's on something special and sentimental. I just wanted to say "good on ya" for NOT giving up on her, putting her down, rehoming, or dropping her off at a shelter. Incontinence is one of the main causes of elderly cats getting surrendered and I think it's so sad and devastating for the poor souls. Thank you for trying to get to the bottom of it and fixing the problem. It seems like "common sense" to a lot of us on this forum, but too many people would have disposed of a cat because of that issue. So...good on ya!! Hope you figure out why it's happening and get it fixed. She's a beautiful girl and very lucky to have you as an owner.

ETA: That reminded me of what happened to a lady my mom works with. 8 years ago, this lady took her 3 yr old Siamese cat to be put down because it was peeing all over the house. Apparently she thought it would be better for her cat then giving it up and the cat being stressed out in a shelter and not knowing what would happen to the cat if she started peeing in someone's else's house. Anyway, she took the cat in, vet put her down and lady walked out. 8 years later, she gets a call from the Humane Society asking if she's missing her Siamese cat. She said she had her cat put down years ago and it couldn't be hers. She goes to the humane society, and sure enough, it's her cat. Apparently the vet HADN'T put the cat down, but just enough to anesthetize her in front of the owner and then found her a different home. Cat lived there for 8 years, nobody knows what happens to the current owners...and original owner left her cat with the Humane Society. Geez. Crazy story. Poor little cat.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How the *&&^%% do people do that Ranger????
I'm glad I can't understand because that would mean I can think that way.

anyway, Kwiland - try the critter ridder and also spray the cat with a hose when he shows up and hopefully he will find another yard to stray into.

I have never tried Prozac for a cat, but that sounds like it might be a good idea too.

Don't forget to clean all previously soiled areas with an enzymatic cleaner so she doesn't want to go back where she smells pee.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

coppers-mom: I have no idea. It's a frustrating thing to deal with for sure, but to euthanize a young, otherwise healthy cat over it? There's so many other options available. I can't believe she left her cat in the humane society after they called her. How atrocious.

When the stable I taught out of shut down last year, we had a 12 older, slightly lame horses that needed a new home. Most of them got retired out to people the stable owner knew and trusted that they'd be looked after. The slightly lame ones that we knew were okay for light riding were given to homes where the kids would plop around on them once or twice a month. But there were two horses that were older and their lameness was enough that they'd be sound for a few days, then if ridden too much, would be very lame and sore. We couldn't find a good home for these two and the owner chose to have them euthanized because she didn't want them to end up in the wrong hands, have the crap ridden out of them once in a blue moon and have them lame/hurting...and then never know what happened to them. The horses in question were 24 and 25 years old and their health was deteriorating. In that case, I think that was the right decision. Better that than ending up terrified on the slaughterhouse truck after 20 plus years of faithful service. 

Of course, the two situations are drastically different but sometimes euthanizing can be the right choice. In the case of a young, healthy cat - definitely not.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just got on here and saw this thread. I was going to ask the same question. I was thinking about a scatmat for the couches in the florida room. It never occured to me it might be another cat outside. I'll also try the stuff that Red Dog suggested! I love my cat but, it can't keep peeing on the funiture!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried Feliway?


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I was going to suggest Feliway. If an outside cat is spraying then it could be causing her stress and she could be stress peeing. Also if at all possible instead of spraying the outside cat with a hose could you borrow a trap from your local ASPCA or Humane Society and trap the outside cat and get him to a shelter so he could have a chance at getting a home. Not to sound like a jerk but I think that the time and effort put into trapping him could be more beneficial than just getting him off your property. Once he would get to a shelter than it will also help eliminate some unwanted litters that could be caused by him and any stray females that are around. 

I dont mean to sound like a know it all or anything like that I was just trying to offer another solution. Also if you can get a pressure washer for the outside where the cat was spraying you can use outside house cleaner and wash it off to get rid of the smell. I hope that helps you some.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Um, really? :uhoh: You're angry with an 18 year old cat for peeing on something? Since she peed on the futon have you taken her to the vet? You say that she doesn't have an infection, but unless you are a vet with the proper medical equipment to diagnose, you can't say that unless she's been to the vet SINCE she peed on the futon.


If the original poster feels angry, that is a normal human emotion to a situation which the poster cannot solve readily.
There is nothing wrong with FEELING anger. It's what a person does "with the mad they feel" that matters.
The original poster is using all sorts of appropriate problem solving choices.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Lgnutah,

Thank you! That comment really upset me, because I do LOVE my pets, even when they do unpleasant things. I was upset because a very sentimental thing was ruined, with no way of replacing it (a drawing of my daughter that all of her classmates signed. She just finished 1st grade). If it was something I could clean and deal with, I'd never have been frustrated. I'd have been a little annoyed, and very worried about my cat's health. She is 18. I appreciate your support very much!

I'm happy to report that there have been no more peeing issues. I had stated earlier that she had been to the vet, and is in excellent health. I honestly think that the stray cat was stressing her out. 

I had thought about trapping and taking the stray cat to the humane society. I used to feed all of the stray cats. And trapping, spaying/neuturing and releasing is really the only way to deal with feral cats. It's very sad. What is really heartbreaking is that where I live, there are TONS, and I mean TONS of stray cats and dogs. I recently moved to San Antonio from VA Beach, and the stray animals break my heart. And it gets very hot here, it's no way for an animal to live, with no relief from the heat.
There is a pack of dogs who live behind my yard. They just had puppies, too. They are not human friendly, because they have never been socialized. They have attacked kids at the bus stop, and have sex in the middle of the road. And I've called animal control many, many times. They do nothing. I would love to rescue and try to rehome at least the puppies, if not the mommy and daddy dogs, but I can't. We decided to rent for a year, and then buy. And my lease forbids any more pets. So, all I can do is pester animal control (and I'm well aware of their fate with animal control, these are mixed-breeds, so no rescue will take them). And animal control is so overwhelmed, that they will do nothing.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Please try not to be upset with your kitty! 18 years is very old and sometimes we need to adapt to our aging pet's needs. My old cat, Chesapeake, lived to be 19.5 years old. In the last few years of her life she became diabetic, had high blood pressure, was nearly blind and had senility. She had trouble finding her box and began peeing in many different places. I adapted my room, including placing large sheets of plastic on the floor to accommodate her the best I could.
You will find that your kitty's ability to do things will be changing and it will require a lot of patience on your part. I hope you have many more years with your friend and that you are able to help her gently during her geriatric years.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Baybeams, 

I am not at all upset with my cat. I love her. I am upset that a sentimental momento was destroyed, and can not be replaced. 

I am not upset with my cat. I love her very much. I don't think she would have made it to 18 years without lots of love and excellent care.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

kwiland said:


> I'm happy to report that there have been no more peeing issues. I had stated earlier that she had been to the vet, and is in excellent health. I honestly think that the stray cat was stressing her out.


Hooray! Keep the cat scat, feliway or whatever around the perimeter of your yard to keep more strays from coming around and upsetting her. If they do, then spray them and they will at least stay out of your yard and not stress your cat.

I too try to save the world's unwanted pets and it is sooooo tough. I have two horses, three dogs and five cats from various locations. I've had to call it quits and am currently trying to place my neighbor's boxer/lab mix. Then, I Swear, I'm done (I think).


----------



## Namrah (Jan 18, 2010)

I know your cat is no longer peeing in inappropriate locations; but something I didn't see that I wanted to mention..

When I got Kayne he used to poop everywhere but the litter box; but he'd pee in the litter box. It turned out that he was scared of the box because he'd had some illness early on and associated pain with the box.

I got him over it by getting a box of a different shape, color, and height and then using Cat Attract in it. 

Just a thought for the future.

As far as being angry with your cat; I have a very special needs cat - 7 years old but very, very sick and on a lot of meds. She won't get anywhere near 18, and I'll be lucky to see her into her double digits. I'm regularly angry with her especially when I can't catch her to give her the very medication that makes her able to live long enough to irritate me.

It's ok to be angry. =)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

kwiland said:


> I'm happy to report that there have been no more peeing issues. I had stated earlier that she had been to the vet, and is in excellent health. I honestly think that the stray cat was stressing her out.
> 
> What is really heartbreaking is that where I live, there are TONS, and I mean TONS of stray cats and dogs. I recently moved to San Antonio from VA Beach, and the stray animals break my heart. And it gets very hot here, it's no way for an animal to live, with no relief from the heat.


I feel your pain. I moved to Baton Rouge from Illinois this winter, and I was appalled at how many stray animals there are down here just wandering around. Whenever I would express my sadness to someone they just kind of said, "It's sad, but that's what it's like."


----------

